# Massanuten resort -- how crowded in July and August



## May mom (Jul 8, 2009)

This is no doubt a subjective question, but how crowded does Mass resort get in the summer?  Do you have to get to the pool early to reserve a spot?  Is the water park wall to wall with people?  Or since the resort is pretty big, do people kinda spread out?  It seems like a pretty popular place to own but there also seems like there are alot of available units, so I'm just trying to get a feel for it before I commit to going.  I've been in the winter before my little one came along and it was very pleasant but we didn't really do anything.  Thanks.


----------



## nimrod (Jul 8, 2009)

May mom,

I am currently at Massanutten (second week of July) and I can't believe how uncrowded it is. We are in an upper unit in the Summit section. There is nobody in the lower unit or the unit adjacent to us. At night, when most people's cars should be parked in front of their units, we've noticed lots of empty spaces. As far as the waterpark, we've always gone after 5 pm, when there's less crowds and the prices are discounted. 

Mark


----------



## pluhmann (Jul 10, 2009)

*Mass in July*

We too are here inJuly and do ntofind the crowds. We are in the Woodstone and it is very quiet. We have been near the water park and it has children playing but it does not seem crowded.


----------



## davenlib (Jul 13, 2009)

we were there the second week of July as well..we stayed in the summit and it was quiet.. for the most part, I think people leave their room for the day and return at night.. we were the end unit but did not hear anything from the neighbors we did share the wall with. we were an upper unit.  the waterpark did seem crowded to us..it did not stop us..but....they open the doors for the outdoor area at 10:00 and within a short period of time, the front row lounge chairs in the shade were taken..there are plenty of chairs but I wanted shade spots. the weather was fabulous.. if not a bit cold.. we did just about every activity we wanted to.. a few of them filled up before we got signed up so watch for that but there is so much to do that we just altered out plans. no problem.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jul 14, 2009)

The resort is so big that it would take a lot for everything to be crowded.


----------



## Anne5 (Jul 14, 2009)

We just returned from Massanutten.  It was remarkable how empty the parking slots were in front of SUmmit Hillside units most of the week.  Maybe only 20% full. 

However, the waterpark (open to the public) was crowded.  The outside area opens at 11:00 and by 1:00, every lounge was taken.  When we left at 3:00, we offerred our chairs to a family that was sitting on towels on the concrete.  Prior to that, we had moved our sons' belongings from a chair so an older woman could sit down.  I think there were chairs open inside but it is so hot in there, I wouldn't care to sit there for any length of time.  In the water, you'd be fine.

The outside pools within Mass were crowded but there were chairs available.  Constant stream of comings & goings.

Have  a great time!  We did!


----------



## May mom (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.  I was undecided on whether to keep my late August week and I think I've decided to keep it.  I was looking at the activites list and there is a ton of stuff to keep us busy, even if the waterpark is jammed packed -- my husband HATES crowds.  Thanks.


----------



## aka95 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Not too bad*

Just returned from Massanutten yesterday. The outdoor pools were crowded most of the day but the crowds thinned out around dinner time. The indoor pool at LeClub was not crowded at all - I guess the weather was so nice who wanted to be inside. The water park was crowded both day and evening and in fact more so in the evening as I suspect many people took advantage of discount prices.

Karyoke night (Sunday) at Hideaway lounge was crowded. The go-cart track was not crowded in the evening.

We stayed at Woodstone and in our section (high numbers) there were no spaces available in front of the units late evening and at night.

Had a great time with fabulous weather!


----------



## dryden (Jul 17, 2009)

*What To Bring?*

instead of starting a new post, i'll jump on here... i'm heading to mass. for the first time ever- staying in the shenandoah villas@trevor court .  i know very little outside of what i have read and what's on their website.  any helpful suggestions as to what to bring- can't miss things to do for 6 year olds- is a 3 day water park pass worth it vs. one day at a time- how far the nearest pool is- grocery store nearby?...any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Patri (Jul 17, 2009)

I think 3 days at the waterpark would be overkill. When you get the week's schedule, there may be free kids games etc. at the park at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## madex (Jul 21, 2009)

skinut said:


> instead of starting a new post, i'll jump on here... i'm heading to mass. for the first time ever- staying in the shenandoah villas@trevor court .  i know very little outside of what i have read and what's on their website.  any helpful suggestions as to what to bring- can't miss things to do for 6 year olds- is a 3 day water park pass worth it vs. one day at a time- how far the nearest pool is- grocery store nearby?...any suggestions would be appreciated!



We are also going to Massanutten this Friday and the weather looks challenging (for lack of better words).  I hope we have a few hours of sun during the day.

There is a a Food Lion in Elkton.  Make a left when leaving the resort, onto 33 East.  Shopping/Stripmall will be on your left (Dominos, Pizza place, etc.).  If you want more variety, drive another 12 minutes to Harrisonburg (leaving Resort, make a right onto Route 33).  There is a Costco, Walmart., Martin's, Kroegers and many more, if you need organic stuff, Martin's also has a nice selection (more pricey, better quality).  Tons of restaurants in Harrisonburg...but that is material for another thread   .

We also were disappointed there were no more candlemaking classes.  Anybody's experience with the Murder Mystery dinner? Is it worth it?


----------

